# She is Done - New Skull Island



## Net 30

*Re: New Skull Island*

Congrats! What color and power are you considering?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Going black hull with Matterhorn white top side.  Honda 4 stroke 30hp

Hull will look like this.  I am going all SS hardware.


----------



## Snookdaddy

*Re: New Skull Island*

I bought Chris Ivey's Gordon Waterman 16' right when he was starting Skull Island Boatworks.. He's a great guy and I wouldn't hesitate purchasing a boat from him again..

Ironically, my Gordon is the exact same hull color, but has tan topsides.. A Black & Tan, if you will... 

Here's a pic:










I think you will like your new skiff..

Bob


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Wow. He told me about that skiff. I am realy excited about the build. We have a few secret goodies we are working on.


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*

I LOVE Skull Island Skiffs. The new Prowler has me thinking...

Congrats. If I was to ever buy a $15k or over new skiff, it would be a Skull Island.


----------



## TidewateR

*Re: New Skull Island*

These are such fine boats! ..congrats

pick a calm day for the MS sound!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Tide, no doubt. 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I LOVE Skull Island Skiffs. The new Prowler has me thinking...
> 
> Congrats. If I was to ever buy a $15k or over new skiff, it would be a Skull Island.


Thanks yac


----------



## Lt25

*Re: New Skull Island*

They make beautiful boats for sure!


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

Nice!  Congrats!

Chris is the man.  They put everything on my skiff that I asked them to, while providing great professional input.  You will not be disappointed.

I'm in Mobile, let me know if you ever want to check out my SI16 for reference during your build.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Nice!  Congrats!
> 
> Chris is the man.  They put everything on my skiff that I asked them to, while providing great professional input.  You will not be disappointed.
> 
> I'm in Mobile, let me know if you ever want to check out my SI16 for reference during your build.


Im headed to mobile tomorrow if you available. would like to see your skiff.


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

PM Sent.


----------



## creekfreak

*Re: New Skull Island*

Wow pics of my dream boats,very nice skiffs.Congrats.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

thanks Creek, 

this will be the nicest boat I have ever owned.  

i was in line for a copperhead and decided to go with Skull Island. 

any one waiting on a Copperhead just moved up one. haahahah


----------



## alain_vallejo

*Re: New Skull Island*

those skull island skiff are really clean looking. With that color combo its going to be one of the best looking too.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> those skull island skiff are really clean looking. With that color combo its going to be one of the best looking too.


that caimen is sick man. 

Black hull
side console will be black also
keeping one part a secret until the plans are worked out
Matterhorn white top side 
silver motor
SS accessories 


should be mean looking


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Changed top side to Vestal white. 

getting everything ordered tomorrow (gel coat) to get started. 

hopefully only about 2 months out till pick up.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

well its about to begin


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*

They just did a black/tan center console, it's on their FB page.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

yea that black Honda is sick. 

ready to get this build on the road. Tiered of sleepless nights.


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

Awesome. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## rdgregg

*Re: New Skull Island*

You will be stoked when you get it, i love mine turns heads and starts a conversation every time at the ramp. Now if the 25-30 mph winds would quit over here in Texas i could go actually get some fishing time in  . Scott and Chris are awesome dudes which i am sure you know. Stoked on your build, it will be cool to see the progress. Congrats!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> You will be stoked when you get it, i love mine turns heads and starts a conversation every time at the ramp. Now if the 25-30 mph winds would quit over here in Texas i could go actually get some fishing time in  . Scott and Chris are awesome dudes which i am sure you know. Stoked on your build, it will be cool to see the progress. Congrats!


Thanks man, yes Chris has been awesome to do business with. I lived in Corpus for a year and I know what the winds are like in south Texas. 

I will be posting the progress so stay tuned.


----------



## CurtisWright

*Re: New Skull Island*



> well its about to begin



That looks like some proprietary info there.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Hull sprayed


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Laying in the kevlar


----------



## jstdipn

*Re: New Skull Island*

Nice!! Can't wait to see her all done..


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks 

Should be pulled out the mold today.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Fresh out the mold


----------



## Seebs

*Re: New Skull Island*

I like these skull islands more and more. did they give you a time frame of when it might be ready for the water?


----------



## Net 30

*Re: New Skull Island*

Looks like one of Darth Vader's weapons!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I like these skull islands more and more. did they give you a time frame of when it might be ready for the water?


Shooting for 5 weeks.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Looks like one of Darth Vader's weapons!


Thanks Net

That's the style we are going for


----------



## Seebs

*Re: New Skull Island*

Can't wait to see the finished product. Congratulations on the new skiff!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Can't wait to see the finished product. Congratulations on the new skiff!


Thanks See


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

Awesome!! Looking great man, I know you're stoked.


----------



## Sheremeta

*Re: New Skull Island*

That's really nice. I like the sharp v entry and Kevlar running surface.


----------



## rcmay

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Can't wait to see the finished product. Congratulations on the new skiff!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks See
Click to expand...


If you ever need anyone to fish with, give me a shout. Id love to check that boat out.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Can't wait to see the finished product. Congratulations on the new skiff!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks See
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever need anyone to fish with, give me a shout. Id love to check that boat out.
Click to expand...


what water you fish?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Rod holders

They will be molded in seamlessly for a yacht like finish.


----------



## kamakuras

*Re: New Skull Island*

Sickest micro out there in my opinion. Very nice. Nice color too.


----------



## GulfCoast

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Sickest micro out there in my opinion. Very nice. Nice color too.



I agree ! I was looking into the skull island myself.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

I'am also having a Skull Island skiff being built in the next couple of weeks. Went with the Prowler model. Drove 10 hours to check out Ankona and Skull Island. Glad I did ! Skull Island won hands down when it came to fit, finish, and detail. My wife and I, have started Warriors On Water, an organization which takes any member of our armed services fishing for the day. Wounded or not, active or not. We provide room and board, fishing trip for the day, salt or freshwater, and their catch will be prepared for them by a local restaurant upcome completing a day on the water. All at no expense to them. I will be proud to share my Skull Island skiff with some remarkable men and women.


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I'am also having a Skull Island skiff being built in the next couple of weeks. Went with the Prowler model. Drove 10 hours to check out Ankona and Skull Island. Glad I did ! Skull Island won hands down when it came to fit, finish, and detail. My wife and I, have started Warriors On Water, an organization which takes any member of our armed services fishing for the day. Wounded or not, active or not. We provide room and board, fishing trip for the day, salt or freshwater, and their catch will be prepared for them by a local restaurant upcome completing a day on the water. All at no expense to them. I will be proud to share my Skull Island skiff with some remarkable men and women.


AWESOME!!


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Chad, was your skiff the one with a blue hull ? Any recommendations you can give me to this build process ?


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Chad, was your skiff the one with a blue hull ? Any recommendations you can give me to this build process ?


Yep, that's mine. I can talk about my build all day long. PM me your number and I'll call you to talk about it.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

David at 850-727-5479


----------



## GulfCoast

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I'am also having a Skull Island skiff being built in the next couple of weeks. Went with the Prowler model. Drove 10 hours to check out Ankona and Skull Island. Glad I did ! Skull Island won hands down when it came to fit, finish, and detail. My wife and I, have started Warriors On Water, an organization which takes any member of our armed services fishing for the day. Wounded or not, active or not. We provide room and board, fishing trip for the day, salt or freshwater, and their catch will be prepared for them by a local restaurant upcome completing a day on the water. All at no expense to them. I will be proud to share my Skull Island skiff with some remarkable men and women.


wow! man that is so killa' !!!! God Bless ya


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks, Iam excited about getting things in motion. It's like Christmas, at age 8 !!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

David

Your passion to help our military is really impressive. 

Not many people like you out there. 

Looking forward to seeing your build


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thank you for the kind words. If you should know of any military indivdual interested, please feel free to send them our way. Looking forward to your pictures. Please keep posting, fun to watch !


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Chad

Wanted to know if you are happy with the 25hp on your skiff ? Iam not sure if I need to stick with the 25 or go with the 30. Also, the stern seat cushion looks really good on your boat, was that really expensive ? Thanks for any input.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Chad, thanks for the call ! You were alot of help.


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Chad, thanks for the call ! You were alot of help.


No problem at all. Can't wait to see pics of the build!!


----------



## byrdseye

*Re: New Skull Island*

Very Nice!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Progress


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

I thought they finished your boat ?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I thought they finished your boat ?


No sir. I wish hahaaha


----------



## dan_pereira

*Re: New Skull Island*

BayStYat: What is the normal lead time for a boat like yours? I am just trying to get a feel for the average time to build from Skull.

Thanks


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> BayStYat:  What is the normal lead time for a boat like yours? I am just trying to get a feel for the average time to build from Skull.
> 
> Thanks


About 3 months maybe less. 

Chris can give you a more accurate time frame.


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

Need more pics!!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Should be getting some good pics next week


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

http://www.skullislandskiffs.com/category/skiff-lab/

New pics


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*

You're gonna love that thing dude. After talking with you and your expectations of a skiff, which are similar to mine; it's going to be a sick sick skiff.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks Matt. I'm ready for the boat.


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

Looks great! Still going 30 Honda?

I'm really liking the prowler combo with rear dry storage. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Yea chad, 30 Honda. 

It will be a hybrid prowler! Hahahahahah


----------



## jacack

*Re: New Skull Island*

looking good, i am going to try to get over to their shop in a few weeks and check one out inperson. they look awesome.


----------



## GulfCoast

*Re: New Skull Island*

now that's nice! hopefully catch u on the water one day want to see it!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Fitting side console


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Fitting side console


Side console prowler...nice!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

The details of what will never be seen after completion is why I chose to spend my hard earned money with Chris and crew at Skull Island. 

Their attention to detail is the best. Period


----------



## --AL--

*Re: New Skull Island*

Are you getting a new Honda? I have a new 40 and it was not that easy finding a certified Honda dealer/mechanic (for a good price). If the rigger is not a Honda certified mechanic the warranty is void. I found one but it was several hours away from home, I'm in Miami. Any other brand would have been easier.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Are you getting a new Honda? I have a new 40 and it was not that easy finding a certified Honda dealer/mechanic (for a good price). If the rigger is not a Honda certified mechanic the warranty is void. I found one but it was several hours away from home, I'm in Miami. Any other brand would have been easier.


Yes, Skull Island is a Honda dealer.

I have a local Honda shop 6 miles from home


----------



## mikeregas

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Are you getting a new Honda? I have a new 40 and it was not that easy finding a certified Honda dealer/mechanic (for a good price). If the rigger is not a Honda certified mechanic the warranty is void. I found one but it was several hours away from home, I'm in Miami. Any other brand would have been easier.



Are you selling? If so how much, what year etc...

Thanks


----------



## --AL--

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Are you getting a new Honda? I have a new 40 and it was not that easy finding a certified Honda dealer/mechanic (for a good price). If the rigger is not a Honda certified mechanic the warranty is void. I found one but it was several hours away from home, I'm in Miami. Any other brand would have been easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you selling? If so how much, what year etc...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No sry not selling, just pointing out my pita experience buying a new Honda (great engine though).


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Boom


----------



## Net 30

*Re: New Skull Island*

Looks lethal........nicely done.


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*

This is my next skiff. Hands down.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*


----------



## McFly

*Re: New Skull Island*

This is going to be a very sweet skiff - I like!  And I am really digging that side console - I really wanted one like that on my CH....I will keep gazing at your photos and wonder "what if..."  ;D.  Enjoy!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## AfterHours2

*Re: New Skull Island*

The skull island logo on the deck is bad azz. I take it they engraved it somehow into the cap? Killer rig btw..


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> The skull island logo on the deck is bad azz. I take it they engraved it somehow into the cap? Killer rig btw..


Thanks, the skull was the one detail That was kept a secret.


----------



## --AL--

*Re: New Skull Island*

Beautiful build. I think you can predict fit and finish quality from how clean a build crew maintains their work space. It looks like a German flats boat factory.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

My Prowler is being set up the same, reverse logo on front deck, hinged storage on stern. Looks nice !


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*


----------



## GulfCoast

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Beautiful build. I think you can predict fit and finish quality from how clean a build crew maintains their work space. It looks like a German flats boat factory.


ABSOLUTLY !!! same thing I was thinking


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: New Skull Island*

Nice.
I did the sam thing with my bilge pump. Put a one way check valve I. It so when it turns off the water in the hose doesntcome rushing back into the bilge.
Thing was like $70...
Attention to detail is everything


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Nice.
> I did the sam thing with my bilge pump. Put a one way check valve I. It so when it turns off the water in the hose doesntcome rushing back into the bilge.
> Thing was like $70...
> Attention to detail is everything


$70? I just bought one for my new build for $26 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300882385367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: New Skull Island*

West marine....
Lol
Customer had to have it now


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: New Skull Island*

And I bought one as well, thought it was a cool idea


----------



## mxbeebop

*Re: New Skull Island*

Looking good, I wish I was in your shoes they start my caimen late August. The logo might be a stencil?


----------



## Creek Runner

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Beautiful build. I think you can predict fit and finish quality from how clean a build crew maintains their work space. It looks like a German flats boat factory.


^x100

No way I would by a boat from a builder when I walk into the shop and the floors were not swept and things thrown every where. 

Boat looks sick! That's one bad sled!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

That was one of the many reasons why I chose SI.

First class from every angle.


----------



## c0rvtte73

*Re: New Skull Island*

Went there today and saw your skiff in progress... Very nice build! Chris is very nice and helpful!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Yea Chris told me. 

What did you think of the SI?


----------



## c0rvtte73

*Re: New Skull Island*

Impressed... Beautiful boats. I didn't get to see a finished product and no wet test. We are supposed to set up a time to do that. I still want to wet test a Copperhead and Caimen as well. I definitely understand why you chose SI though, top quality stuff!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Yea you seen my boat before me. 

Hahahahah


----------



## mikeregas

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Nice.
> I did the sam thing with my bilge pump. Put a one way check valve I. It so when it turns off the water in the hose doesntcome rushing back into the bilge.
> Thing was like $70...
> Attention to detail is everything
> 
> 
> 
> $70? I just bought one for my new build for $26
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300882385367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Click to expand...

I thought it is a great idea so I searched it you can pick them up for $15-$20 on amazon and low cost boating store.


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: New Skull Island*

Everglades does it as well


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Update.


----------



## Seebs

*Re: New Skull Island*

Super Clean!


----------



## cutrunner

*Re: New Skull Island*

Nice.
I bet with all that foam its a solid riding boat


----------



## AfterHours2

*Re: New Skull Island*

What are the attached wires on the outside of the battery box? Never seen that odyssey box before. It's sweet..


----------



## byrdseye

*Re: New Skull Island*

Very Nice!


----------



## staiano94

*Re: New Skull Island*

The wires on the outside of the battery box look like fuse holders


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Not sure. I thought it was relays. Prolly right about fuses though. I will find out tomorrow


----------



## pudding08

*Re: New Skull Island*

Very clean!! I think it's this battery box modified and powder coated: http://www.inlinefour.com/il4peodalbah.html


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*


----------



## McFly

*Re: New Skull Island*

Hmmm......drooool....


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks for all the comp.


----------



## Sheremeta

*Re: New Skull Island*

Can you tell us more about your wiring?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

I talked to Chris and he said the what looks like plugs on the battery box is indeed fuses.


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Do you have anymore build photos to share ?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

I am waiting on more form Chris. I have posted them all so far. 

Wish I had more. The suspense is tough


----------



## fishicaltherapist

*Re: New Skull Island*

Ya'll upper Gulf fellas are sure making life difficult for this old man!! I'm leaning...& bending...almost ready....


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Ya'll upper Gulf fellas are sure making life difficult for this old man!! I'm leaning...& bending...almost ready....


You thinking about an SI?


----------



## Sheremeta

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I am waiting on more form Chris.  I have posted them all so far.
> 
> Wish I had more. The suspense is tough


Thanks, photos are great but can you also give us some details to what advantages your wiring has and how it's configured? I noticed that they wired the engine to a dual power post. Sorry if I sound stupid but what's the advantage over connecting the positive directly to the battery switch? Also where did they get the odyssey wall mount from? I'm in the middle of wiring my boat and like the way they rigged yours.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I am waiting on more form Chris.  I have posted them all so far.
> 
> Wish I had more. The suspense is tough
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, photos are great but can you also give us some details to what advantages your wiring has and how it's configured? I noticed that they wired the engine to a dual power post. Sorry if I sound stupid but what's the advantage over connecting the positive directly to the battery switch? Also where did they get the odyssey wall mount from? I'm in the middle of wiring my boat and like the way they rigged yours.
Click to expand...

Man, I wish I could help but I am letting SI do their thing.  I trust their judgment on this matter. Hopefully some one can chime in and help explain their wiring layout and reason behind it.  

Sorry 

Hope this helps
http://www.inlinefour.com/il4peodalbah.html


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*


----------



## fishicaltherapist

*Re: New Skull Island*

PRECISION is the proper DECISION!! Take another dose of nerve medicine, your day is near. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> PRECISION is the proper DECISION!! Take another dose of nerve medicine, your day is near. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


This has been a long wait. I am ready


----------



## FishCrazzy63

*Re: New Skull Island*

This is one sweet rig.


----------



## Creek Runner

*Re: New Skull Island*



> I am waiting on more form Chris.  I have posted them all so far.
> 
> Wish I had more. The suspense is tough
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, photos are great but can you also give us some details to what advantages your wiring has and how it's configured? I noticed that they wired the engine to a dual power post. Sorry if I sound stupid but what's the advantage over connecting the positive directly to the battery switch? Also where did they get the odyssey wall mount from? I'm in the middle of wiring my boat and like the way they rigged yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, I wish I could help but I am letting SI do their thing.  I trust their judgment on this matter. Hopefully some one can chime in and help explain their wiring layout and reason behind it.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Hope this helps
> http://www.inlinefour.com/il4peodalbah.html
Click to expand...

All they did was break the connection on the dual power post. Usually the negative will go straight to the battery, the hot to the battery switch and then a hot from the other side of the battery switch to the battery. It's really the same thing, and serves no advantages other than if you have to disconnect the motor you don't have to disassemble the battery switch now and unhook anything from the battery.  It could have also been done, due to the length of the factory engine cables if they were not long enough it allowed for the factory cables to be used instead of having to making longer ones due to battery placement.  When I rig boats that have the battery up front or under the console I will use the same method lots of times, just depends on the application. Only disadvantage is there is another connection to corrode and a small loss of amperage but if proper maintenance is performed and installation is correct (easy to view, maintain, and proper gauge wire) then it's really not much of a disadvantage. 

And yes the wires outside of the battery box are fuse holders. 

Very clean wiring job, 1st class! Sled is looking good Bay!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks Creek


----------



## GulfCoast

*Re: New Skull Island*

DAMN ! skull island is taking the competition to the cleaners. what an attention to detail Chris and them have! SOB !!!!! U will NOT BE DISSAPOINTED YAT! have fun


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

*Re: New Skull Island*

Finish line is in sight !


----------



## fishicaltherapist

*Re: New Skull Island*

It is really nice to see that TRUE CRAFTSMANSHIP isn't extinct. SI is proving that "If a job is worth doing, it's worth doing RIGHT!" My fishing hat is off to Chris and his crew. If the weather cooperates, I'll be there Saturday for a wet test & pick Chris's brain. HEY!!!!! I can wet test YOUR skiff Yat!!! Kidding brother. Best of Luck with your FINE SKIFF. [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*

This thread makes waiting for a new skiff suck


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks y'all for the nice feedback


----------



## cturner149

*Re: New Skull Island*

Looking great!!

Let me know when you're towing this beauty home. I'd love to meet you at an I-10 exit in Mobile and see this skiff!


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Looking great!!
> 
> Let me know when you're towing this beauty home.  I'd love to meet you at an I-10 exit in Mobile and see this skiff!


You got it Chad.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island (she is done)*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: New Skull Island*

Congrats on the new boat Eric!!! Your old ipb is still being well taken care of and I've covered a lot of ground in that boat. Yo slime that shot up brother ;D


----------



## pudding08

*Re: New Skull Island*

Looking great!!


----------



## Sheremeta

*Re: New Skull Island*

Beautiful boat. Congrats and it looks like ECC has some competition!


----------



## mikeregas

*Re: New Skull Island*

Congrats on your new sled. Post a pic on the water from your platform looking down at the bow. Hopefully with a school of reds in the background.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thank you all, just some customized sea deck and its done. 

My brother is an armature photographer and gonna take some sick pics on the bayou and in the marsh.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Congrats on the new boat Eric!!! Your old ipb is still being well taken care of and I've covered a lot of ground  in that boat.  Yo slime that shot up brother ;D


Any issues? I loved that motor


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

No trim tab switch panel. We went stealth and added them to the 2 far right military switches for a cleaner look. I love simple, least amount of gadgets for me.


----------



## mikeregas

*Re: New Skull Island*



> No trim tab switch panel.  We  went stealth and added them to the 2 far right military switches for a cleaner look.  I love simple, least amount of gadgets for me.


That is sick. What kind of switches did they use?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks man, Just military grade toggle switches.


----------



## Megalops

*Re: New Skull Island*

Everything about this skiff is sweet! Good stuff.


----------



## GulfCoast

*Re: New Skull Island (she is done)*



>



wow. no words


----------



## Creek Runner

*Re: New Skull Island*

What's the beam @ the water line @ the transom?

Very good looking skiff!


----------



## byrdseye

*Re: New Skull Island*

That's a great looking skiff......the attention to detail is impressive. Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Congrats on the new boat Eric!!! Your old ipb is still being well taken care of and I've covered a lot of ground  in that boat.  Yo slime that shot up brother ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Any issues? I loved that motor
Click to expand...

None so far man that thing hauls all I've done is stereo and push pole


----------



## TwoKids

*Re: New Skull Island*

Sweet looking skiff. Enjoyed watching SI put it all together. Thanks for sharing all the pics..


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*

Thanks all for the kind words. 

Time to fish!


----------



## Dillusion

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Thanks all for the kind words.
> 
> Time to fish!


Feel free to stop in mosquito lagoon on the way back up state, as long as you call me and take me out. Otherwise the area is closed for fishing.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Thanks all for the kind words.
> 
> Time to fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to stop in mosquito lagoon on the way back up state, as long as you call me and take me out. Otherwise the area is closed for fishing.
Click to expand...

Ahahahhahaha

Man I wish I had the time. I'm flying down to Florida next month and Chris from SI is gonna take me out to "try" and snag a tarpon.


----------



## menzor29

*Re: New Skull Island*

Im sure they are but are those custom under gunnel rod holders? They look awesome. If so im wondering if they would sell a couple sets?


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Im sure they are but are those custom under gunnel rod holders? They look awesome. If so im wondering if they would sell a couple sets?


Yes they are custom. They are molded in to the boat. Not sure if they would work with other boats. But call Chris


----------



## TC

*Re: New Skull Island*

Sweet skiff brother! So nice.


----------



## BayStYat

*Re: New Skull Island*



> Sweet skiff brother! So nice.


Thanks top. You loving the waterman I bet!


----------



## BayStYat

Headed east to Skull Island. 

Finally !


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

Did you see my skiff while you were there ? Navy color hull.


----------



## BayStYat

Just got in to Fort Pierce. 

Will be at the shop in the am.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

May see you there, headed over in the a.m. What time are you heading home? Hope you sleep at least 5- 10 minutes tonight!!


----------



## BayStYat

8am. Sleeping will be tough.


----------



## TC

Watch some NBA. Pull for the Spurs. Then get some rest for the big day!


----------



## rdgregg

Good luck on the trip tell them Russell from Texas said whats up! When i picked mine up i did a turn and burn from Texas to Ft Pierce and back in less than 48 hours (not recommend).      

Congrats on the new sled, i am stoked for you! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2

That thing is a work of art! I bet you look in your rear view mirror 1000 times on the way home just to remind yourself how sexy that thing is. Congrats


----------



## Net 30

Might want to consider shrink wrapping her to keep the road gip off the beautiful black hull.

Best of luck.


----------



## BayStYat

Thanks y'all. Greg I can't believe you did that. That had to be tough. 

After, thanks for good words man. 

Top, finally got the skiff for me. 

Net, if I coiuld I would.


----------



## BayStYat

> Did you see my skiff while you were there ? Navy color hull.


Looking at your skiff right now. 

That blue is some fine. 

You will be speechless like I am right now


----------



## cturner149

Congrats man!!


----------



## BayStYat

Thanks Chad. I am in awe. 

That crew at SI, the best!


----------



## mikeregas

> Thanks Chad. I am in awe.
> 
> That crew at SI,  the best!


put some pics up outside in the sun...

Sweet rig though!!!


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

Thank you for the reply ! The color looks good in the photo, but nothing beats up close. Hope you have a safe trip home. Enjoy that beautiful boat !


----------



## BayStYat




----------



## cturner149

Very nice! Anxious to see the side console.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

The true definition of " IT "!!!!!! Man, you have got to be on Cloud 9!! I know I have to wait, BUT, I don't want to......... I hope you,Chad, & Warrior are ready to get a LOT of lookers and questions . ENJOY! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## BayStYat

Looking forward to your build.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

Nice skiff brother!!! That thing should be great... I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

Looks even better in the sunlight. Did SI provide you with boat straps ? What size ball fits your trailer ? Enjoy that rig!!!


----------



## BayStYat

> Looks even better in the sunlight. Did SI provide you with boat straps ? What size ball fits your trailer ? Enjoy that rig!!!


No I brought my own straps. They were to long and trailers with out them. Boat did not move. The trailer fits the boat perfect. Boat can't move a 1/4 inch either way. 

2" ball. 

The trailer is very very impressive


----------



## AfterHours2

So I have to ask, how many times did you look back in your mirror and tell yourself, "damn that is one sexy boat."


----------



## cturner149

> Looks even better in the sunlight. Did SI provide you with boat straps ? What size ball fits your trailer ? Enjoy that rig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No I brought my own straps. They were to long and trailers with out them. Boat did not move. The trailer fits the boat perfect. Boat can't move a 1/4 inch either way.
> 
> 2" ball.
> 
> The trailer is very very impressive
Click to expand...

x2 on the new trailer. I got to see one last week that was heading to Texas. I love my Continental, but was definitely jealous when I saw the new magic tilt!


----------



## Net 30

Gotta be like given birth..........but for a guy.

Best of luck on the new skiff.


----------



## staiano94

Beautiful boat. Catch a mess on her. I have a question tho' . In the first pic, how'd you get that boat up on your poling platform? LOL!


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1

I agree, the trailer is one of the items that really impressed me.


----------



## BayStYat

> Beautiful boat. Catch a mess on her. I have a question tho' . In the first pic, how'd you get that boat up on your poling platform? LOL!












Hhaahahah

That's how good SI is. They were testing the strength of the platform


----------



## TidewateR

what a kick ass skiff! congrats


----------



## fishicaltherapist

If ANYBODY thinks the Skull Island Skiff is TIPPY...ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! I took a wet test & put the 16 through tight turns, 2 foot waves head on, 1/4 on....dry dry dry. Turns on a dime a shoots 3 nickels back at you. An incredible,top notch build from start to finish. The skiff was great at everything we put it through. I was leaning 90% Ankona CH until I checked out SI. I am 100% going with Skull Island! Just a FYI for anyone thinking about a skiff purchase. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## BayStYat

Thanks everyone for the nice complements.


----------



## McFly

More photos, Bay!!!    

I am happy with my skiff, but I gotta say - the lines on yours, as well as the other Skull Islands, are damn sexy and really do it for me!!   There is nothing that I have seen from photos and videos that looks like a shortcut or compromise!  I am sure you will enjoy her, but please, post up photos!  ;D


----------



## BayStYat

Had to lower the trailer. Was not digging the 4x4 setup.


----------



## AfterHours2

Nice trailer setup. You are really going to enjoy being able to launch at the waters edge and having your hubs last 10x longer as long as you don't sink them. Lets see some fish pics now its yours. Remember, that thing doesn't have to cure like a new surfboard


----------



## Rediculous

Effing sweet, man. Congrats on your new machine...


----------



## BayStYat

> Nice trailer setup. You are really going to enjoy being able to launch at the waters edge and having your hubs last 10x longer as long as you don't sink them. Lets see some fish pics now its yours. Remember, that thing doesn't have to cure like a new surfboard


Yea when I launched it I had barley any trailer under water.


----------



## BayStYat

> Effing sweet, man. Congrats on your new machine...


Thanks Red!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Riding the high seas brother. It's got to be a FINE FEELING in that gorgeous skiff. Have you slimed it yet? Post pics of that first one! [smiley=cheesy.gif]


----------



## BayStYat

> Riding the high seas brother. It's got to be a FINE FEELING in that gorgeous skiff. Have you slimed it yet? Post pics of that first one! [smiley=cheesy.gif]


15 more min of the second hour break in. Then I can run full out, for no longer than 5 min at a time. 8 hours then done. 

I will be fishing this weekend for sure.


----------



## BayStYat

Upgraded to the Fulton F2

Real nice jack, next is the F2 winch

Got a steal of a deal for $99 on eBay


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

While your at it replace those chains with the coil cables so you don't have to wrap them. Ride looks good though!


----------



## BayStYat

Good looking out. Thanks


----------



## GulfCoast

let me just say I got to see this skiff in person . AND WOW just WOW.............. hands down the cleanest finish I have seen. I've seen all the boats in person except a hells bay. but this skull island crew is on top of the game! i mean it! like WOW. I'm an EXTREMELY picky person all I can say is WOW. thanks again Eric for letting me peep out ya ride. have a good one cap' and hope to get out there fishing with ya soon. God Bless ya


----------



## BayStYat

Thanks Rat!

Starting my boy off right!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

How good is life? Enjoy every minute you can with that boy 'cause; it won't be long before he teaches you a few things about fishing! Those pics have got me droolin' brother!!!  [smiley=cheesy.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jboriol

That skiff is legit...
Good luck out there in the marsh!


----------



## jpnewman

This WILL be my next skiff. Wonder if they'll do one with 40 Suzuki tiller? Have only seen them with Hondas


----------



## Dillusion

> This WILL be my next skiff. Wonder if they'll do one with 40 Suzuki tiller? Have only seen them with Hondas


Max HP is 30 I believe. They are a honda dealer so they push for hondas with all their clients.


----------



## BayStYat

> This WILL be my next skiff. Wonder if they'll do one with 40 Suzuki tiller? Have only seen them with Hondas
> 
> 
> 
> Max HP is 30 I believe. They are a honda dealer so they push for hondas with all their clients.
Click to expand...

Tohatsu also


----------



## jpnewman

Cool...awesome skiff


----------



## TwoKids

Awesome awesome awesome... Congrats


----------



## BayStYat

Thanks Tida and Two!

Adding a Solas prop

It's a prototype, special type of titanium hub with reverse cupping 

Looking for an extra 19 mph!!!!!!


----------



## Johnster

I love the stakeout pole through the bow flare that's beautiful genius.


----------



## BayStYat

> I love the stakeout pole through the bow flare that's beautiful genius.


I stole the idea from this cat. Thru hull fitting


----------



## Creek Runner

> Thanks Tida and Two!
> 
> Adding a Solas prop
> 
> It's a prototype, special type of titanium hub with reverse cupping
> 
> Looking for an extra 19 mph!!!!!!


Did I miss something, lol!

Just a sweet rig, that skiff is a real head tuner!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

> Thanks Tida and Two!
> 
> Adding a Solas prop
> 
> It's a prototype, special type of titanium hub with reverse cupping
> 
> Looking for an extra 19 mph!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something, lol!
> 
> Just a sweet rig, that skiff is a real head tuner!
Click to expand...

One hell of a Prototype!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

Eatra 19mph?


----------



## Dillusion

> Eatra 19mph?


Its a joke


----------



## BayStYat

Did a quick basic wrap on my wheel. Not sure about it. 

I am going by a friend to have it wrapped in gator on Monday.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Those fish aren't even going to know you are there until.........they feel the HOOK!!


----------



## Net 30

> Did a quick basic wrap on my wheel.  Not sure about it.
> 
> I am going by a friend to have it wrapped in gator on Monday.


Ge the wrap done by a Pro and DON"T use white. Black Paracord is the way to go and would look sweet.......


----------



## BayStYat

> Those fish aren't even going to know you are there until.........they feel the HOOK!!


Hahahahaha. I hope so


----------



## BayStYat

> Did a quick basic wrap on my wheel.  Not sure about it.
> 
> I am going by a friend to have it wrapped in gator on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ge the wrap done by a Pro and DON"T use white.  Black Paracord is the way to go and would look sweet.......
Click to expand...

Thanks Net

If the gator don't work out I will try and find some one where I live.


----------



## mcmsly2

AWESOE BOAT!!!! CLEAN!!! what speeds do you get with 2 guys and gear? its probly in the thread somewhere but I didn't see it....


----------



## BayStYat

We are working on that now. Waiting on Powertech prop. 

I will post


----------



## Megalops

This guy does great work:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339525441


----------



## BayStYat

Dam that guy is awesome


----------



## Gramps

Knot work is relatively easy, take a cold, windy, and wet day on the couch to learn. Check out these tutorials, helped me a lot. http://www.frayedknotarts.com/tutor1.html


----------



## Net 30

> This guy does great work:
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339525441


That guys work is legit. I had my wheel wrapped by another guy on my Sheaffer Tower boat in a nice medium blue. Paracord had held up great but the color faded after 2 years to a slate grey. Darker color is better cause of the oil, slime and river gack that gets on the wrap. Black ain't a bad option but it will fade also........


----------



## BayStYat

Few action shots


----------



## fishicaltherapist

U R KILLIN' me! Does not look TIPPY to me!!!!


----------



## TidewateR

Hell yah!!!


----------

